# Solved: Sony Xperia Z videos



## Thegamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi
I got an Xperia z phone and I have video files that i want to store and watch on the phone. The video files are MP4 (fully compatable) and when i put them on the phones internal memory they play perfectly. But when the storage space is low and it prompts me to move my photos and videos to the Micro SD card i have, the videos fail to play at all but the photos are still viewable.

Is there a trick im missing when i put the videos on my Mirco SD card can the phone play videos from it? Does the speed of the Micro SD card make a difference?

Any help here would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Thegamer,

This is an interesting issue. In my experience SD cards are fine for media playback, however I must confess that I have never tried to play back full HD content on my phone from an SD card (not that you necessarily are). Can you download Mediainfo, install it, and then right click on one of the video files that you have uploaded to your phone (which is now causing you issues)? Please report back with the Video information, an example screen capture from Mediainfo looks like this -










What I am particularly interested in is the video bitrate and maximum bitrate. Once I know this information I will be able to give you a better answer.

I am pleased that I saw your post because I am considering purchasing one of these phones, for me it is definitely a toss up between the Sony Z and the HTC One!

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Thegamer (Jan 29, 2013)

I was considering the htc one too but in the end the expandable memory (orlack off) was what persuaded me (youll be suprised how quickly hd photos orvideos consume memory space). Therefore i bought a 64gb class 10 micro sd fromebay (Im not completely savy on the classes but i understand it to be the speedof which information can be read or writen) 

I got an SD card tester on the android marketplace and it confirms the SDcards working like it should.

Here is the information of the file in question you requested in theattachment


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

The bitrate definitely isn't a concern, as it is only 1.5Mbps! Can you please try the following?

1). Move the files from the phone to PC
2). Delete the files off the phone
3). Reboot the phone
4). Move the files back to the phone (but this time move them directly to the SD card)

Does this help at all? Are the files now detectable / playable?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Thegamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr Davo said:


> Hi,
> 
> The bitrate definitely isn't a concern, as it is only 1.5Mbps! Can you please try the following?
> 
> ...


Hi- sorry for the late reply
I did what you suggested (and a few other tests of my own too) and I've found it works perfectly! The bigger the video is the longer the phone takes to recognise the file and load it etc, still seems to be a bit tempremental about playing movies (not videos recorded with the inbuilt camera) but still works when its given enough time. However I would recomend simply putting files like that on the SD card directly- like you suggested.
I can confirm that a video upto these specs work (see attachment below)


----------



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Great to hear that you have it working - thanks for giving me the specs of the file that your watching. Have you tried "Rock Player" from the Google PlayStore? I use Rock Player quite a bit, and it seems to support most file formats with very smooth playback!


----------



## Thegamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr Davo said:


> Great to hear that you have it working - thanks for giving me the specs of the file that your watching. Have you tried "Rock Player" from the Google PlayStore? I use Rock Player quite a bit, and it seems to support most file formats with very smooth playback!


I sorry to open the forum up again but recently its been having problems with the running of videos from the sd again. The files were converted to mp4 by a program first before putting it on it but it will play fine from internal memory but recognises the video from the sd but refuses to play it!

any help would be appreciated!


----------

